# Looking for players in NYC



## mmu1 (Feb 6, 2004)

Our group has recently seen its ranks thinned somewhat, (a plague of children being born, engagements, and similar disasters) and we're looking for one or two new players. Currently, we've decided to give Shadowrun a try, although we've ran D&D in the past and likely will again... We play on the weekends in Manhattan (usually at NG). 

If anyone's interested, please e-mail me at mmu001@hotmail.com


----------



## mmu1 (Feb 7, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## AvangionQ (Feb 7, 2004)

Hello.  I have a group in NYC that’s looking for players.  I am in an equal predicament.
Are you only looking for players as a DM, or would you be willing to join in my game?
-
I sent you an equal email, but its hotmail ... so, I'll post the message here as well.


----------



## mmu1 (Feb 13, 2004)

And again... *bump*


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Feb 13, 2004)

If you're intrested in a modern game, let me know. But we play in brooklyn.


----------



## mmu1 (Feb 22, 2004)

*Bump*, I say!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Feb 22, 2004)

not that many NYC gamers here at enworld.


----------



## mmu1 (Feb 22, 2004)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> not that many NYC gamers here at enworld.




Yeah... This keeps up, I'm going to give up and start looking for a game to join...

What kind of modern game do you run?


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Feb 24, 2004)

apparently one that is hideously awesome if i'm to belive my players quote.
feel free to AIM me for info.


----------



## el-remmen (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah, my group is looking for a player or two as well. . . we NYC gamers should figure out a way to share player resources and refer people to each other so people find games and players that fit their style.


----------



## mmu1 (Feb 25, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Yeah, my group is looking for a player or two as well. . . we NYC gamers should figure out a way to share player resources and refer people to each other so people find games and players that fit their style.




I think I was actually talking to someone about playing in your game (Or world, anyway - group of villagers led by a war hero sets off to find a new place to live?) last year, read some of the story hour and liked it, but then I didn't hear back from whoever I was corresponding with, and it sort of died... 

So you're looking for players again? When/where do you guys play?


----------



## MMDuran (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm also looking for players in the NYC area as I've got one extra slot available in my D&D campaign.  It's in Jersey City, but is a shorter ride out (via PATH) than most Brooklyn stops.

I'm totally in agreement that some sort of database/community for gamers in NYC is needed.  Posting on bulletin boards in Neutral Ground and Compleat Strategist just doesn't cut it.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Mar 24, 2004)

I agree with Nemm about sharing player resources - i know of 2 other groups other than mine. We should try and form some sort of a net work...my group currently consists of 6 players. We should try and recruit


----------



## knitnerd (Mar 25, 2004)

nemmerle said:
			
		

> Yeah, my group is looking for a player or two as well. . . we NYC gamers should figure out a way to share player resources and refer people to each other so people find games and players that fit their style.



       I found AvangionQ and Arthur through Meetup.com. Someone with more time and computer talent could start a webpage for NYC gamers like some of the knitting groups have done. Yahoo groops and tripod have free sites.


----------



## rbs10025 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Harn in Brooklyn/NYC*

Err, sorry, one more group looking for a player or two.

This is a HarnMaster/HarnWorld group meeting in Park Slope, Brooklyn, on weeknights, two or three times a month. One of the other players just ran away to join the circus (I'm not kidding) and we could use a replacement.

E-mail me at rbs-at-panix-dot-com if you've heard of Harn and want to give it a try.


----------



## knitnerd (Mar 31, 2004)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> Our group has recently seen its ranks thinned somewhat, (a plague of children being born, engagements, and similar disasters) and we're looking for one or two new players. Currently, we've decided to give Shadowrun a try, although we've ran D&D in the past and likely will again... We play on the weekends in Manhattan (usually at NG).
> 
> If anyone's interested, please e-mail me at mmu001@hotmail.com



       Are you the guy with the evil grin who is always crouched behind a DM screen whenever I go to NG?


----------



## knitnerd (Apr 2, 2004)

rbs10025 said:
			
		

> Err, sorry, one more group looking for a player or two.
> 
> This is a HarnMaster/HarnWorld group meeting in Park Slope, Brooklyn, on weeknights, two or three times a month. One of the other players just ran away to join the circus (I'm not kidding) and we could use a replacement.
> 
> E-mail me at rbs-at-panix-dot-com if you've heard of Harn and want to give it a try.



       There is also a Role Playing Forum at About.com. The Forum guide lives here in Brooklyn and is looking for a game. dsertchick@yahoo.com contacted me about starting a game in Prospect Park when the weather gets better.


----------



## mmu1 (Apr 5, 2004)

knitnerd said:
			
		

> Are you the guy with the evil grin who is always crouched behind a DM screen whenever I go to NG?




Haven't been to NG much lately, so probably not... I don't think I'm very big on crouching, either.


----------



## Epiphanis (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm a Brooklynite who is interested in finding an easily-accessible game that meets on a weeknight.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome to the community Epiphanis. most people game on weekends due to work and school


----------



## Manic Bill (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey,
I am a gamer looking for a game in manhattan or brooklyn, every other sunday more or less would be perfect.


----------



## Epiphanis (Apr 6, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Welcome to the community Epiphanis. most people game on weekends due to work and school




Yeah, I'm aware of that.  But I like to keep my weekend time slots open for other things that crop up.


----------



## Manic Bill (Apr 6, 2004)

There is a DnD meetup at nuetral ground this saturday 4/10 at 4:00pm.
I will be there at 4, looking for a group to join, but I can only stay an hour or so.
 If anyone wants to try and meet up, you can email me: Billrubine@hotmail.com


----------



## Manic Bill (Apr 10, 2004)

Oh well,
The meetup is now and I am not there.  I have to go to a fancy birthday party instead.

There hasnt exactly been a blizzard of replies to my last post.  Is any body out there?

Bill


----------



## knitnerd (Apr 12, 2004)

*RPG Meetup*

There is also a general RPG Meetup on April 20th at 8 P.M. It usually ends up at Kings Games.


----------



## Carpe DM (Apr 13, 2004)

I'll be moving to Manhattan August 1.  I'm looking for a regular 3.5 D&D game in which I can *play* for once.

Anyone who's interested, drop me a line at jatfairfield-at-yahoo-com.

Carpe


----------



## drunkmoogle (Apr 14, 2004)

knitnerd said:
			
		

> There is also a general RPG Meetup on April 20th at 8 P.M. It usually ends up at Kings Games.




Heh, usually I lurk forums at least three months before I join a forum :\ . I guess it's just something about this place   .

My ears are burning, Knit. I'm a DM who rarely plays and is seeking a game in Brooklyn. Think I'll find someone at King's Games (the site doesn't have the event listed on their calander)?

I also may have a slot open in my group for a moderately experienced DnD player (two players are new, group of four). However, the time slot is tough (2:00PM - 7:00PM weekly on Tuesdays) and you may not want to put up with a DM with relatively little experience (~8 months)   .


----------



## alberk (Apr 14, 2004)

drunkmoogle said:
			
		

> I also may have a slot open in my group for a moderately experienced DnD player (two players are new, group of four). However, the time slot is tough (2:00PM - 7:00PM weekly on Tuesdays) and you may not want to put up with a DM with relatively little experience (~8 months)   .




Tuesdays may be do-able for me, where though? I'm in Brooklyn.

I'm really looking to join a Friday night game. It's the only night I can play until all hours...


----------



## Manic Bill (Apr 14, 2004)

Where is kings games?


----------



## alberk (Apr 14, 2004)

Manic Bill said:
			
		

> Where is kings games?




www.kingsgames.com
1724 East 12th Street
(Corner of Kings Highway)
Brooklyn, NY 11229

(718) 336-1955
(888) 33-KINGS

Mon-Fri: 12pm-12am
Sat-Sun: 10am-12am


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 14, 2004)

wow so many new brooklynites!


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 14, 2004)

guys. lets not forget www.dnd.meetup.com.

Also, I run a d20modern game sundays, I can fit one more player comfortably.


----------



## drunkmoogle (Apr 14, 2004)

alberk said:
			
		

> Tuesdays may be do-able for me, where though? I'm in Brooklyn.
> 
> I'm really looking to join a Friday night game. It's the only night I can play until all hours...




Location is a little difficult... we usually change things around due to RealLife™ issues, but I try to strive to be weekly on either Tuesday/Thursday, whichever is more comfortable with the players. Sometimes it's at King's Games, sometimes it is at my house, and sometimes it is on the Brooklyn College campus. Location is always TBA.

As for Fridays, you can't expect a bunch of poor college students to change their entire schedules around yours    .

edit: didn't answer your whole question  ...

I live around Sheepshead Bay. Brooklyn College is around the Midwood area. You already know where King's Games is.


----------



## drunkmoogle (Apr 14, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> guys. lets not forget www.dnd.meetup.com.
> 
> Also, I run a d20modern game sundays, I can fit one more player comfortably.




Thanks for the link!

How many players do you have in your modern campaign? If I get my Sundays cleared up maybe I'll give modern a spin. I've GMed it (disaster that was) a total of two times, so I know a little about the system.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, i started with 2, then went up to 5 then back down and blah blah blah.

Currently i belive i have 4 solid players and 1 flake cause he has a variable work schedule. 
I can fit one (or two more even) without a prob.

We play from 2pm onwords.


----------



## drunkmoogle (Apr 14, 2004)

BrooklynKnight said:
			
		

> Well, i started with 2, then went up to 5 then back down and blah blah blah.
> 
> Currently i belive i have 4 solid players and 1 flake cause he has a variable work schedule.
> I can fit one (or two more even) without a prob.
> ...




Well, you've got yourself a player   . I'd love to see a game where everyone actually knows what they're doing! E-mail me at twelvekuponuts at hotmail dot com to set up a meeting, character concept, etc.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Apr 14, 2004)

Email sent Mr Moogle. We can continue talk via IM when I get back from school.


----------



## knitnerd (Apr 21, 2004)

*Role Playing Game Meetup*

I went to the Role Playing Game Meetup at Kings Games last night and no one else showed up. Drunkmoogle was running his regular game but all you people who say you are searching for a game didn't show up, including the five that confirmed. Since players who don't come dependably are a big problem, I don't think I would want to play with any of you.


----------

